# More Pics



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well after 4 hours washing, drying, claying, washing, drying, RAIN, drying and then a coat of glaze and a coat of sealant it's finally all shiney again. 8)
Used the following products:
Wash = Johnsons Baby Bath (Blue), 2 wash mits (one for above and one for below crease line)

Dry = Meguires Microfibre Drying Towel

Clay = Poly Clay and Sonus Spray Lubricant

Chemical Guys Glaze and Chemical Guys M-Seal Sealant (Both excellent products and very easy to apply/remove)

Wheels = Auto Glym Custom Wheel Cleaner

Interior = 303 Aerospace

Before:

























After:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Very shiny


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Like'em, especially like the last shot, very nice!! 8)


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Cheers guys 8)


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

smartartkid said:


> Like'em, especially like the last shot, very nice!! 8)


Me too!


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Great car and great location mate


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks like mine after a normal wash.

(has Dimond bright on)


----------

